# Fehlermeldung: StackOverflowError



## ModellbahnerTT (21. Jan 2010)

Hallo Leute

ich habe ein kleines Proggi gemacht, bis her lief alles gute, jedoch nun kommt eine komische Fehlermeldung:

Hier mein Proggi: 





> package haus;
> 
> import java.awt.Color;
> 
> ...


_

Nun meine Fehlermeldung: 






			Exception in thread "main" java.lang.StackOverflowError
	at sun.awt.Win32GraphicsConfig.getBounds(Native Method)
	at sun.awt.Win32GraphicsConfig.getBounds(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Window.init(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Window.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Frame.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.JFrame.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at haus.fenster.<init>(fenster.java:17)
	at haus.fenster.<init>(fenster.java:40)
	at haus.fenster.<init>(fenster.java:40)
	at haus.fenster.<init>(fenster.java:40)
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

Die letzte Fehlermeldung geht extrem oft weiter!

Bitte hilft mir!!!
Danke im Vorraus
MFG_


----------



## SlaterB (21. Jan 2010)

komisch, genau das gleiche Theme zuletzt mit ähnlich nichtssagendem Themen-Titel,
wäre nicht wenigstens 'StackOverflowError' spannender?

http://www.java-forum.org/java-basics-anfaenger-themen/94948-fehlermeldung.html


----------



## ModellbahnerTT (21. Jan 2010)

Ja tut mir leid! ICh war schon richtig lange nicht mehr online!
Aber wenn du ne Antwort weißt, bitte hilf mir!


----------



## eRaaaa (21. Jan 2010)

In deinem Konstruktor steht


```
fenster imp = new fenster();
```


----------



## SlaterB (21. Jan 2010)

wollte jetzt gar nicht unbedingt den Titel korrigieren, hätte es dann selber gemacht aber lohnt kaum bei so kleinen Themen,
wenn wir aber schon darüber diskutieren: bitte keine Ausrufezeichen 

tja, ne Lösung, 
doch nicht etwa im verlinkten Thread?
ne ich weiß auch nicht (sorry  )


----------



## ModellbahnerTT (21. Jan 2010)

Ja, da hast du Recht!
Ist das falsch?
Wenn ja was muss dahin?


----------



## ModellbahnerTT (21. Jan 2010)

Habe die Ausrufezeichen auch rausgenommen.
ok danke trotzdem!




SlaterB hat gesagt.:


> wollte jetzt gar nicht unbedingt den Titel korrigieren, hätte es dann selber gemacht aber lohnt kaum bei so kleinen Themen,
> wenn wir aber schon darüber diskutieren: bitte keine Ausrufezeichen
> 
> tja, ne Lösung,
> ...


----------



## eRaaaa (21. Jan 2010)

ModellbahnerTT hat gesagt.:


> Ja, da hast du Recht!
> Ist das falsch?


Jepp, wird ja zu einer Endlosschleife..du erstellst mit new fenster() ja immer wieder neue fenster-Objekte, d.h. du rufst immer wieder den Konstruktor auf...


> Wenn ja was muss dahin?



Da du fenster ja noch nicht einmal benutzt: garnichts! Raus damit ! Ansonsten könntest du this verwenden ! (wobei man das so speziell nicht sagen kann)


----------



## ModellbahnerTT (21. Jan 2010)

Ja ok danke funzt jetzt wieder!
Danke nochmal!


----------

